# Occy's Brewery - Busselton



## uneekwahn (4/12/06)

Found a new micro on Vasse Highway just off the Bussel Highway outside of Busselton.

Only been open 8 weeks.

Unfortunately I'd already been to Colonial, Bootleg and Wicked by the time I got there, so I only got to try one before the missus decided I'd better stop, lest I make a fool of myself at her parents place during dinner.

Tried the "Occy's Bitter". Would have been the second best beer I tasted all weekend (the first being Colonial's seasonal "Big Blow") and it had such a fresh hop scent and taste. Asked what they were using, was told Pride of Ringwood.

Good little setup and a decent place for a beer if you're down in Busselton


----------



## jphowman (14/2/10)

uneekwahn said:


> Found a new micro on Vasse Highway just off the Bussel Highway outside of Busselton.
> 
> Only been open 8 weeks.
> 
> ...



I'd second that. Stopped by this week and he bitter was excellent - quite a surprise. They have a range of 9 beers at the moment. All ok, although two had this "hosey" flavour (think new plastic garden hose) that was a little unsettling.


----------



## mika (19/4/10)

Bump !
Drove past this joint on the weekend, unfortunately didn't have time to stop. Didn't even know it existed. Anyone else been there ?


----------



## [email protected] (19/4/10)

Anyone got the address? I'm in margs and thought i'd seen all the breweries around!


----------



## Howlingdog (19/4/10)

http://www.geographebay.com/accom_result1/occys-brewery/


----------



## jpr (23/4/10)

HowlingDog said:


> http://www.geographebay.com/accom_result1/occys-brewery/




looked for the place when i was in busselton but could not find it. there is nothing at that address


----------



## Berneye (23/4/10)

jpr said:


> looked for the place when i was in busselton but could not find it. there is nothing at that address




Turn right at the end of the busso bypass road. Heading south on Bussel hwy toward Caves Rd. On left hand side approx 2-500m from caves road turnoff.

Theres an old colonial style house/restaurant (Name escapes me) in front of it.


----------



## jpr (23/4/10)

Berneye said:


> Turn right at the end of the busso bypass road. Heading south on Bussel hwy toward Caves Rd. On left hand side approx 2-500m from caves road turnoff.
> 
> Theres an old colonial style house/restaurant (Name escapes me) in front of it.




Cheers


----------



## Goat (23/4/10)

Berneye said:


> _Theres an old colonial style house/restaurant (Name escapes me) in front of it._



Newton House ?


----------



## whitegoose (23/4/10)

Yep I've been there, I loved it. Awesome little spot, nice bar, great beers.

I think I took a 2L flagon back to our place in yallingup with me!


----------



## Howlingdog (23/4/10)

jpr said:


> looked for the place when i was in busselton but could not find it. there is nothing at that address



This is what you 're looking for ;


----------



## malt_shovel (9/11/10)

I just got back from a trip to Busselton and stopped at Occy's for lunch and a couple of pints with the family.

I had the Irish Red, which was not too bad, pretty malty but a little thin. The head retention wasn't great but still pretty quaffable and it was the stongest (5%).

I also had their Stout and took home a 2L flagon of Brown Ale (big time toffee and caramel aroma, but not much by way of flavour), and the Polar Beer, which tasted a bit under attenuated but had a nice citrus aroma and flavour.

The setting was great. It is only open Friday to Sunday i think.

The setup in the brewery looked like a large BIAB kit with a sky-hook / winch to raise/drop the grist container up and down.

Worth a visit.


----------



## keifer33 (10/11/10)

Sounds like ill be stopping in on the weekend while down there. Flagons of beer...im sold


----------



## sinkas (10/11/10)

I also visited here recently.

Beers are all very ordinary, most clienetel have southern cross tatoos and the like, and white sunglasses

douchbag bogan central

not worth visiting,


----------



## outbreak (10/11/10)

Whats wrong with southern cross tattoos? They go well with the "f*&k off we're full" stickers on their utes! :lol: 

edit: I'd like to emphasize my sarcasm......


----------



## mateostojic (29/8/11)

Just finished visiting all the breweries down south and i have to say Occy's was by far the worst.
I had a taste board of 4 beers and didnt finish any of them. There is something off about them, not sure what it is but i have had this problem with my extracts in the past. No head retention, very thin, and an "off" flavour. Cant describe it, but after tasting the same flavour in my beers, i usually pour them down the sink and try again. This guy, on the other hand gives it the ok, and sells to the public.

I think its a little bit questionable if you brew extract and call yourself a micro. Billabong do but they have mastered the craft of extract and their product is decent.

Mate


----------



## ledgenko (29/8/11)

It is unfotunate that Occy's does seem to fill with Flanno wearing dudes and dudettes .. It is a nice spot to have a few quiet ones but I really can not rave about their beers .. all seemed to be a little lack luster ... Dont get me wrong .. I would love to have the $ to set up a similar place in Busso .. Great spot .. but then again ... who would not want their own little brewery ??? 

Try it out for yourselves .. its right next door to the ice works ... 

I am hoping that in the near future their beers improve in body and mouth feel ...


----------

